
GCHQ Builds a Raspberry Pi Super Computer Cluster - KhalilK
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/91-hardware/8385-gchq-builds-a-raspberry-pi-cluster.html
======
luxpir
Surely they missed a trick with the name there... the Raspberry Super Pi, or
Raspberry SPi, for short, would have said it all.

